# "she loves you.."



## Russianer

Hungarian language: 

How to say in Hungarian language the phrase:
"I love you -he loves you -she loves you -we love you-you love you- they love you" ?


----------



## Zsanna

So here we go for that happy "you" (I suppose in the singular):

I love you - szeretlek
he or she loves you - szeret (independent from the subject's - as well as the object's - gender)
we love you - szeretünk
you love you - ?? (you either address several people or just one, you cannot do both at the same time)
they love you - szeretnek

In every case, the word *téged* (*you* as an object in the sentence) can precede the verb if there is a special accent on it ("you and not somebody else"). 
Or follow the verb if the accent is of another nature. (Let us not go into it for the moment.) Otherwise better to be left out. Sounds more natural.


----------



## Russianer

Zsanna, thank you.


----------

